# Reo On The Move



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

I normally just put my REO in my pocket but for those of you that are looking for something else here is an idea for someone local to do!

http://www.serenitygear.com/index.html

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (1/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I normally just put my REO in my pocket but for those of you that are looking for something else here is an idea for someone local to do!
> 
> http://www.serenitygear.com/index.html
> 
> ...


I like that!


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/8/14)

Can be Like back in the day wearing your cellphone on your belt!
But jokes aside, it actually looks pretty cool and I would love to have the dark leather one.
Would not wear it on my belt though...


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

I want one too


----------



## Paulie (1/8/14)

Nice find rob!


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

Now where to find them


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

Stupid me didn't see the link


----------



## annemarievdh (1/8/14)

That is so cool!!!


----------

